# Deja has accepted the new pup!!!



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Last week I brought home a very well bred 9 week old Rough Collie pup:wub: (like Deja; no show quality but cleared of all genetic Collie issues) and was unsure how that would go with my intense girl Deja. Well, she was plain aggressive to him; snarling, possessive over toys, bowls etc. So that was the starting point. So, it was crate, rotate, play with toys only when Cap was around, lots of down stays if she was getting intense etc.
After a week of working my *** off (no working appointments for two weeks) Deja invited him to play last night and they had fun. I consider this my master piece. 
That puppy is super stable and confident. Once in a while I had to call her to order but what I had hoped for has started. Hopefully I won't have to look for another dog for the next twelve years at least after having lost my 4 oldies within 3 years time.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's good news!Glad it's starting to work out for you all


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What? New puppy and no pictures?... Good to hear it's going well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ksotto333 said:


> What? New puppy and no pictures?... .



It's shameful, isn't it. Just shameful!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

ksotto333 said:


> What? New puppy and no pictures?... Good to hear it's going well.


 Still haven't figured out hoe to do that. Sorry.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Fantastic news!

Good for you Wolfy!!!! I'll bet it's a relief!

Congrats on your new little Fur Ball!
Moms


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

That's great news!! Its always such relief when there is peace amongst the furry family.  Enjoy your new pup!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Photos of the new little one and Deja!!  I love when hard work pays off


----------

